# Uncontested Divorce but she won't sign the Papers.



## FrustratedInSK (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here and was after some advice is anyone can help?
I am currently in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada.

Around February 2009 my spouse decided she didn't want to be with me anymore after 7 years of marriage. I was devastated but she made it clear. There was/is no-one else involved, she just wanted to move on.
We legally separated July 2009 (we agreed and signed our legal separation documents), and I moved out at the start of October 2009. We agreed to proceed with an uncontested divorce after 1 year of separation.

I have recently completed the Uncontested Divorce documents and took them round to her house for review and signature.
She said she needed time to review them so I left them at her house.

Now, everytime I call to see whether she has signed them, she hasn't and is coming up with vague excuses (it's near Christmas, I am busy at work, I don't have time, etc) not to sign them.

What do I do now?

I don't want to have the expense of a full blown divorce, we agreed to the uncontested divorce to keep costs down.
I just want to her to sign the uncontested divorce papers, file them, and move on with my life. It is like she is "holding me to ransom" by not signing them and is using this to hold some power over me.

Can I have her served with uncontested divorce papers, or can I only serve contested divorce papers?
Is there any other way I get get her to sign the papers?

Sorry if these are silly questions, but I haven't been in this situation before.

Many thanks for any help.... it is all starting to get very stressful and frustrating.


----------

